# Reflective Question



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok so i'm acctually taking the time to truly fit out my one closet with lights and shit for my upcoming grow, Planning on 2 hash berry 2 white widow & 2 NL Pure Indica. Ok so anyway i was trying to choose the kind of reflectant i wanted i was going to go with mylar or a soilid white.... which do you guys think is better and why? After I'm done settin it up I'll have to send you guys a pic. I'll be using my one shelf for Veg, and the rest of the closet for Flower.. should be decent. Anyway yeah Mylar or Solid White... Your Opinion is Valued


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

*whats going on pranic. i did a bit of reading and it said that flat white paint reflects about 75% to 85% of the light. mylar reflects about 92% to 97% of the light. flat white paint cost about $10 a gallon. mylar cost about $30 for a 25 ft. roll 2ml thick. i myself use the flat white because i'm a cheap bastard and it does the job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

good point flat white is cheaper.. and i'm as cheap as a mickey d's dollar menu item hahaha! You know what they say, you are what you eat.. if so that makes me fast cheap and easy! hahaha!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

sounds like my kind of girl.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

i now am on the other side of the spectrum, I use mylar because in my opinion it has improved my yeild by providing the outside of my garden with as much light as the plants under the light.  

I find it rather cheap, I got mine on ebay for $20 for 4.5 x 25 feet, which covers 112 square feet of grow space.  Not too bad plus it lasts, you can wash it between grow and it is good as new.  I love it.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a link

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Mylar-reflective-film-4-5x-25-Hydroponics-FREE-SHIP_W0QQitemZ7755506586QQcategoryZ43555QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

I got my mylar at a local hydroponics gardening store for $40 Cdn. for a 50 ft x 5 ft 

Mylar is the best reflective material money can buy, and IMO its much easier to install/repair than painted flat white. All you need is your mylar, scissors, and a roll of duct tape.


----------



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

if you go cheap, you grow cheap. lol. good ryhme. mylar is good, but its such a hassel to work with especially if you want it to look nice.


----------



## yoman (Apr 16, 2006)

In Mel Franks marijuana grow book he says this,

"A flat white paint (super or decorator white) reflects better than glossy white or aluminium foil. Flat white has about three percent more reflecting capacity than aluminium foil, and reflects light more uniformly. The difference is slight, so use whatever means is most convenient. Paint walls that border the garden a flat white or cover them with aluminium, mylar, or white plasterboard."

I'm not sure if mylar is more reflective than tinfoil or not, but I thought this could help.


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 20, 2006)

i just recently decided to make the switch from white to mylar and i'm glad i did....more of the light gets reflected back at the plants....and for my first time working with it i didn't really have any problems at all....and i was using the 1 mil stuff that supposedly tears easily....if you go with mylar just go slow and take your time when hanging it....and it helps if there is almost no airflow in the room/closet when hanging it....


----------

